# Preggo!!!!



## newaquairist (Jan 25, 2011)

My f. guppy, silver is finally preggo guys!!! Her gravid spot is swelling and i cant wait for the new babies. i dont know what to feed them, as i have flake only. Contrary to the content of my other posts, I actually have multiple questions...

1) What do I feed a gravid female to produce stronger, hardier fry?

2) What do I feed the fry to ensure survival until the day i cull them?

3) How long is their gravid period?

4) Will the mother eat the babies?

I only trust the users of this site for technical info on my fish, and I've been doing well. I really plan on being in the hobby for years to come. Thank you all, and may your respective deities bless you and yours.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

newaquairist said:


> My f. guppy, silver is finally preggo guys!!! Her gravid spot is swelling and i cant wait for the new babies. i dont know what to feed them, as i have flake only. Contrary to the content of my other posts, I actually have multiple questions...
> 
> 1) What do I feed a gravid female to produce stronger, hardier fry?
> 
> ...


First congrats.

1. Just feed a good quality flake food. They need more veggie matter than protein. 

2. Same as the mother, only crush it up real fine.

3. 28 to 31 days

4. Make sure you have lots of place where the fry can hide and most will survive. Floating plants are a good source of hiding places. If you put the female into a breeders net, take her out as soon as she has her babies.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

To add to susankat's #4, they don't even have to be real plants. I picked up some cheap ($2) plastic weighted plants form Petco just before my preggo Guppy gave birth, popped the plants off the weighted base, and tucked them around the filter inlet and outlet. Despite all the live plants and other places to hide in the tank, they stayed in fake plants near the surface, and only have just started to come out and venture around in the tank (about a week and a half old). But the plants also serve as a way to break up the outline of the filter inlet and outlet; that's what their original use was suppose to be for, lol.


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

congrats!!!You can crush up the food flakes that u feed your guppies.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When you think she is close you can put her in a breeding net. When I have babies in my tank, nearly always it seems, I always overfeed so much because I am trying to see those babies get some of the food. In the net i know they get plenty of food, but doing that requires you to feed them at least twice a day.

A female Guppy can have a gravid spot visible and never give birth. I have a female in my tank that I have had for about 4 months and although she has a gravid spot visible, she has never had young. Point to remember is that if you can see the spot it doesn't mean pregnancy.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I got "first bites" for all my guppy babies. It comes in a small package, and its very very fine flakes. I just keep the package semi closed and then tip a bit in the tank. Every now and then I also put some dried blood worms crushed in there too.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> popped the plants off the weighted base, and tucked them around the filter inlet and outlet.


Did the fry not get sucked into the filter?


----------

